# [OFF] Elephants Dream sortie d'un film open source

## yuk159

Voilà, pour ceux qui ne connaitrai pas, je pense que c'est le projet qui a boosté le developpement de blender ces derniers mois, et la version 2.42 devrait finir de convaincre les plus spetiques  :Wink:  (de toute façon à la limite en s'en fout qu'ils ne soit pas convaincu!)

Et c'est dispo en libre telechargement donc ...  :Wink: 

Je ne l'ai pas encore vu (au cause de ma vitesse de telechargement) mais si vous voulez en parler le thread est ouvert.

le lien : Elephants Dream

----------

## Oupsman

Ah vais p'tet faire un p'tit DL alors.

----------

## guilc

Hop, en cours de DL aussi

ATTENTION : utilisez le lien torrent ! soyez sympas pour la bande passante des serveurs, un petit geste  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

J'ai fini de le télécharger, et ma fois ça a l'air d'être du chouette boulot  :Smile: 

EDIT: *guilc wrote:*   

> Hop, en cours de DL aussi
> 
> ATTENTION : utilisez le lien torrent ! soyez sympas pour la bande passante des serveurs, un petit geste 

 

vi, en plus il est assez rapide a charger

----------

## Mickael

Merci Yuk159, téléchargement en cours  :Wink: 

EDIT : Il est superbe, les auteurs doivent mal dormir la nuit.

----------

## blasserre

c'est pas open source ! ils ne fournissent pas le story board pour qu'on puisse le modifier et re-renderiser le film à notre sauce  :Mr. Green: 

EDIT après avoir ouvert les yeux  :Laughing:  ah si merde !   :Shocked:   whaoo 

merci pour le lien yuk    :Very Happy: 

----------

## nico_calais

En cours de dl   :Very Happy: 

Dites, vous n'auriez pas d'autres liens comme ça par hasard ?

----------

## kopp

Eh bien, il est joliement fait ce film dites donc. Bon comme d'hab, je comprends pas le sens profond mais bon  :Wink: 

C'est la preuve qu'on peut faire quelque chose de bien avec du libre, même en infographisme  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

ça me servira de preuves qund je dirais aux incrédules pro-3dstudio que l'on peut faire largement aussi bien avec Blender.    :Razz: 

----------

## yuk159

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Eh bien, il est joliement fait ce film dites donc. Bon comme d'hab, je comprends pas le sens profond mais bon 
> 
> C'est la preuve qu'on peut faire quelque chose de bien avec du libre, même en infographisme 

 

Oui on peu, je trouve que les graphistes sont assez gaté ces derniers temps avec les logiciels libres et je pense qu'on va voir d'ici peu des choses très "competitives" sortir.

En plus grace aux dernières avancé de Blender le logiciel libre vient de faire sont entrée sur des forum comme CGTalk Subdivisionmodeling etc...

qui sont des gros forums destiné aux graphistes (a bin tient il parle du film justement sur CGTakl).

les adresses pour ceux que ça interresse :

http://forums.cgsociety.org/

http://www.subdivisionmodeling.com

déja ces deux adresse devrais vous donner pas mal de liens

a+

----------

## ultrabug

Joli, bluffant et original. Bravo

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et bien je suis sur le cul, chapeau aux graphistes qui on fait ce bijoux libre!!!!

----------

## geekounet

Bon je l'ai DL par bitorrent, mais que je le lise avec mplayer, xine ou vlc, tous segfault  :Confused:  Vous pouvez me donner un md5sum du film version HD svp merci ^^ (bien que normalement bittorrent vérifie ça  :Razz: )

----------

## Argian

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Bon je l'ai DL par bitorrent, mais que je le lise avec mplayer, xine ou vlc, tous segfault  Vous pouvez me donner un md5sum du film version HD svp merci ^^ (bien que normalement bittorrent vérifie ça )

 Mouais, le problème a plus l'air de venir de chez toi que du film à mon avis. Surtout que mplayer et xine ne font pas des segfaults aussi facilement (Je ne sais pas pour vlc, jamais utilisé  :Mr. Green:  )

Pour le md5, je te l'aurais bien donné si tu avais vu moins grand (J'ai la version en 1024, 1920, c'est trop gros  :Laughing:  )

----------

## nemo13

Bon : pas rigoler des papés  :Twisted Evil: 

question bête : quel client bittorent utilisez-vous dans un environement GTK.

là je viens d'essayer azureus mais , la java , c'est pas de mon temps !

Et comme la philosophie torrent me plait bien ,je ne voudrais pas faire le porc avec la bp des serveurs.

merci : jlp

( me faudrait un truc simple à comprendre   :Embarassed:   )

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bon : pas rigoler des papés 
> 
> question bête : quel client bittorent utilisez-vous dans un environement GTK.
> 
> là je viens d'essayer azureus mais , la java , c'est pas de mon temps !
> ...

 

J'utilise bittornado, mais ce n'est pas vraiment du genre de azureus. Tu dois en lancer un par DL, et je trouve l'interface assez austère. Mais ça me suffit, je l'utilise pas souvent  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Argian wrote:*   

>  *pierreg wrote:*   Bon je l'ai DL par bitorrent, mais que je le lise avec mplayer, xine ou vlc, tous segfault  Vous pouvez me donner un md5sum du film version HD svp merci ^^ (bien que normalement bittorrent vérifie ça ) Mouais, le problème a plus l'air de venir de chez toi que du film à mon avis. Surtout que mplayer et xine ne font pas des segfaults aussi facilement (Je ne sais pas pour vlc, jamais utilisé  )
> 
> Pour le md5, je te l'aurais bien donné si tu avais vu moins grand (J'ai la version en 1024, 1920, c'est trop gros  )

 

Ha bah ouais, c'est là le pb en fait, c'est trop gros :

 *mplayer wrote:*   

> VDec: requête de configuration de vo - 1920 x 1080 (csp préferé: Planar YV12)
> 
> VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)
> 
> L'aspect du film est indéfini - pas de pré-redimensionnement appliqué.
> ...

 

Bon, c parti pour DL la petite version  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nico_calais

Sinon, y a  aussi mldonkey   :Rolling Eyes:  hum hum...je ->[]

----------

## nemo13

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'utilise bittornado, mais ce n'est pas vraiment du genre de azureus. Tu dois en lancer un par DL, et je trouve l'interface assez austère. Mais ça me suffit, je l'utilise pas souvent 

 

merci 

Urgh je viens de lire ton post sur mplayer  :Sad: 

bon je te dirais dans environ 1jours et 6h   :Mr. Green:   si chez-moi-les 800meg ont été digérés

avec de la chance ta limitation à (maximum is 1440x1080) est due à ta définiton GC ?

bon cà serait  couillon de devoir réencoder pour chuter la déf. pas de bol

----------

## geekounet

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Urgh je viens de lire ton post sur mplayer 
> 
> bon je te dirais dans environ 1jours et 6h    si chez-moi-les 800meg ont été digérés
> 
> avec de la chance ta limitation à (maximum is 1440x1080) est due à ta définiton GC ?
> ...

 

Bah je suis en 1280x800 (résolution maximale de mon écran), donc je vois pas le pourquoi de la limitation. C'est ptêt au niveau des drivers (i915GM). Enfin bon c'est pas grave, la version 1024 sera finie de DL dans 2h, et j'ai vu trop gros de toute façon, cette version est largement suffisante  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [xv] Source image dimensions are too high: 1920x1080 (maximum is 1440x1080)
> 
> FATAL: Ne peut initialiser le pilote vidéo.
> ...

 

Bon, c parti pour DL la petite version  :Very Happy: [/quote]

Je ne crois pas que ton cas soit foutu sur ma machine j'ai cette vidéo :

 *Quote:*   

> Christina.Aguilera-Beautiful.HDTV.1080.mpg

  (la vidéo  (  ~ 647 Méga  ) en elle même je n'en fous un peu c'était pour voir de la HDTV ( si tu veux je peux retrouver le site ; il y a pas mal de trailer )

en la lançant j'ai :

```
 mplayer -identify Christina.Aguilera-Beautiful.HDTV.1080.mpg

MPlayer dev-CVS-060415-00:32-4.1.0 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Celeron D Prescott; Xeon Nocona (Family: 15, Stepping: 4)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

91 audio & 208 video codecs

Playing Christina.Aguilera-Beautiful.HDTV.1080.mpg.

ID_VIDEO_ID=0

ID_AUDIO_ID=128

MPEG-PS file format detected.

VIDEO:  MPEG2  1920x1080  (aspect 3)  29.970 fps  80000.0 kbps (10000.0 kbyte/s)

File not found: '/home/nemo13/.mplayer/default.sub'

Failed to open /home/nemo13/.mplayer/default.sub

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  384.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 384.0 kbit/25.00% (ratio: 48000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

ID_FILENAME=Christina.Aguilera-Beautiful.HDTV.1080.mpg

ID_DEMUXER=mpegps

ID_VIDEO_FORMAT=0x10000002

ID_VIDEO_BITRATE=80000000

ID_VIDEO_WIDTH=1920

ID_VIDEO_HEIGHT=1080

ID_VIDEO_FPS=29.970

ID_VIDEO_ASPECT=1.7778

ID_AUDIO_CODEC=a52

ID_AUDIO_FORMAT=8192

ID_AUDIO_BITRATE=384000

ID_AUDIO_RATE=48000

ID_AUDIO_NCH=2

ID_LENGTH=64.78

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: vo config request - 1920 x 1080 (preferred colorspace: Mpeg PES)

Could not find matching colorspace - retrying with -vf scale...

Opening video filter: [scale]

The selected video_out device is incompatible with this codec.

Try adding the scale filter, e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.

VDecoder init failed :(

Opening video decoder: [libmpeg2] MPEG 1/2 Video decoder libmpeg2-v0.4.0b

Selected video codec: [mpeg12] vfm: libmpeg2 (MPEG-1 or 2 (libmpeg2))

==========================================================================

ID_VIDEO_CODEC=mpeg12

alsa-init: using device default

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 1920 x 1080 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 1920x1080 => 1920x1080 Planar YV12 

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

aspect: Warning: no suitable new res found!

alsa-uninit: pcm closed-0.005 ct:  0.056 142/142 41%  5%  5.3% 0 0 

Exiting... (Quit)

```

mes USES pour mplayer sont :

```
 sudo emerge -avt mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0.20060415  USE="X aac aalib alsa cdparanoia directfb dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode ggi gif gtk jpeg libcaca lzo mad matroska mmx mmxext nvidia opengl oss png rtc sdl sse sse2 svga tga theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis win32codecs xinerama xv xvid xvmc -3dfx -3dnow -3dnowext -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -doc -edl -esd -fbcon -i8x0 -ipv6 -jack -joystick -lirc -live -livecd -matrox -musepack -nas -openal -real -samba -speex% -x264 -xanim -xmms" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Si celà peux d'aider?

A+:jlp

( bordel que çà pompe la BP un torrent !!)

----------

## guilc

De mon coté, aucun problème avec la version HD :

```
$ mplayer Elephants_Dream_HD.avi

MPlayer dev-CVS-060415-00:32-3.4.6 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Celeron 4 Northwood; Pentium 4 EE/Xeon Prestonia,Gallatin (Family: 15, Stepping: 7)

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE SSE2

91 audio & 208 video codecs

Playing Elephants_Dream_HD.avi.

AVI file format detected.

AVI: ODML: Building odml index (2 superindexchunks)

VIDEO:  [MP42]  1920x1080  24bpp  24.000 fps  10001.5 kbps (1220.9 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: AVI-Mux GUI 1.17.5, Apr  5 2006  18:41:17

File not found: '/home/casta/.mplayer/default.sub'

Failed to open /home/casta/.mplayer/default.sub

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

Opening video filter: [pp=lb]

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffmp42] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg M$ MPEG-4 v2)

==========================================================================

alsa-init: using device default

alsa: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 1920 x 1080 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

[PP] Using external postprocessing filter, max q = 6.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is undefined - no prescaling applied.

VO: [xv] 1920x1080 => 1920x1080 Planar YV12

```

Résolution de mon écran : 1680x1050, c'est ptet pour ça ^^

Bon, apr contre, peux pas donner le MD5, j'ai déja viré le film (charette en place disque dur)

----------

## geekounet

Laissez tomber pour la version HD, je l'ai déjà supprimée pour récupérer 800Mo d'espace inutile (je lutte avc les qq Go qu'il me reste  :Razz: )

----------

## gim

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> J'utilise bittornado, mais ce n'est pas vraiment du genre de azureus. Tu dois en lancer un par DL, et je trouve l'interface assez austère. Mais ça me suffit, je l'utilise pas souvent 

 

btlaunchmany.py ou btlaunchmanycurses.py  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> question bête : quel client bittorent utilisez-vous dans un environement GTK.

 

tout simplement bittorrent, qui a un interface gnome  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   question bête : quel client bittorent utilisez-vous dans un environement GTK. 
> 
> tout simplement bittorrent, qui a un interface gnome 

 

 :Embarassed:  c'est fou la faculté de se compliquer la vie :   :Razz: 

----------

## yuk159

Interessante cette discution sur bittorrent  :Laughing: 

----------

## bibi.skuk

et bien sur pour pas rester en reste, bittornado a aussi une interface gtk il me semble...

/me utilise Bittornado et en est tres content  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> question bête : quel client bittorent utilisez-vous dans un environement GTK.

 

Azureus en mode console (et là t'as le choix: Qt -> konsole; GTK -> Gnome-Terminal; Autre : urxvt, screen+ssh ...)

----------

## nemo13

Bon là je suis définitivement dans la catégorie des dinosaures.

nb j'ai finalement pris azureus (juste un petit pb d'encodage iso8859-1 -->utf8 mais pas grave )

Sinon pour me recentrer sur le post d'origine : c'est beau ! rien d'autre à dire.

A+

----------

## bong

Clair, je viens de le regarder en HD, j'ai n probleme de synchro son/image et mon mplayer me dit que mon systeme est trop lent   :Very Happy:  (Athlon XP2000+ et 768Mo de ram)

A part ça, c'est vraiment tres beau (Heureusement, plus de 800Mo pour 10min de film!)

----------

## nemo13

 *bong wrote:*   

> mon mplayer me dit que mon systeme est trop lent   (Athlon XP2000+ et 768Mo de ram)
> 
> 

 si vo =opengl

```
 mplayer -vo gl Elephants_Dream_HD.avi

...blabla...

 ************************************************

           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****

           ************************************************

Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:

- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver

....
```

mais si vo x11 --------> çà passe pil-poil

```
 mplayer -vo x11 Elephants_Dream_HD.avi

MPlayer dev-CVS-060415-00:32-4.1.0 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Celeron D Prescott; Xeon Nocona (Family: 15, Stepping: 4)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

91 audio & 208 video codecs

Playing Elephants_Dream_HD.avi.

AVI file format detected.

AVI: ODML: Building odml index (2 superindexchunks)

VIDEO:  [MP42]  1920x1080  24bpp  24.000 fps  10001.5 kbps (1220.9 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: AVI-Mux GUI 1.17.5, Apr  5 2006  18:41:17

File not found: '/home/nemo13/.mplayer/default.sub'

Failed to open /home/nemo13/.mplayer/default.sub

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [liba52] AC3 decoding with liba52

Using SSE optimized IMDCT transform

AC3: 5.1 (3f+2r+lfe)  48000 Hz  448.0 kbit/s

Using MMX optimized resampler

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 448.0 kbit/29.17% (ratio: 56000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [a52] afm: liba52 (AC3-liba52)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffmp42] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg M$ MPEG-4 v2)

```

donc tu peux essayer 

changer vo

mettre -framedrop

reprendre ton use

A+[/code]

----------

## geekounet

Pour revenir au film, je le trouve pas mal ce court métrage, très bien réalisé !  :Smile: 

----------

## ltememe

IDEM : je suis pas fan des effets de flouté, mais cette fois ci, je trouve que ca rend assez bien.

Par contre il est vrai que j'ai pas tout tout compris à l'histoire ... l'anglais doit me faire défaut  :Sad: 

si vous voyez une VOSTFR passer, n'hésitez pas hein ! :p

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> IDEM : je suis pas fan des effets de flouté, mais cette fois ci, je trouve que ca rend assez bien.
> 
> Par contre il est vrai que j'ai pas tout tout compris à l'histoire ... l'anglais doit me faire défaut 
> 
> si vous voyez une VOSTFR passer, n'hésitez pas hein ! :p

 

Les sous titres sont sur le dvd.

----------

## naerex

Techniquement c'est excellent, je n'ai pas compris l'histoire non plus, ils sont dans le rêve du gamin apparemment ? Par contre un truc m'a surpris: C'est quoi cette aura blanche qui entour les 2 personnages ?

----------

## nico_calais

Je l'ai trouvé pas mal aussi. Sinon, j'ai aussi eu des problèmes d'affichage avec la version HD. En téléchargent la version 1024x768, je n'ai eu aucun problème.

----------

## billiob

Ce que j'ai compris du film : 

Emo et "le vieux" vivent chacun dans leur monde, créé par eux. Le vieux veux qu'Emo comprenne son monde. Seulement Emo n'a pas le même point de vue ...

C'est peut-être tiré par les cheveux, mais c'est ce que j'en ai retenu.

Sinon, les images sont effectivement superbes.

----------

## montesq

wahoo, effectivement ça décoiffe!!!!

Pour le scénar, je vois ça à peu près comme biliob mais c'est vrai que c'est assez "space"...

En tout cas c'est vraiment du beau boulot

----------

## Gaug

C'est vraiment du beau travail

----------

## mardi_soir

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bon : pas rigoler des papés 
> 
> question bête : quel client bittorent utilisez-vous dans un environement GTK.
> 
> là je viens d'essayer azureus mais , la java , c'est pas de mon temps !
> ...

 

j'ai utilisé mlnet: mldonkey  

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> Sinon, y a  aussi mldonkey   hum hum...je ->[]

 

il fonctionne bien chez moi

----------

## Oupsman

Téléchargé pendant la journée d'hier la version HD et la version 1024. La version HD plante sous Windows (bon OK je -> [] ). La version 1024 passe nickel, c'est un vrai plaisir ce film. Images magnifiques, pas trop d'effets, modélisation du tonerre  :Exclamation:  Ce film fait honneur à Blender  :Exclamation: 

----------

## Jellyffs

pas de problèmes avec la version HD (qui demande beaucoup de puissance c'est vrai)

Un plaisir pour les yeux... et oui, je fais partis de ceux qui n'ont pas saisis toutes les subtilités du scénario.. :p

----------

## PabOu

C'est joli ;)

Pour la version HD, elle n'est pas jouable chez moi, ca rame trop :( J'ai un framrate beaucoup trop bas.

J'adore la scène ou le vieux danse dans le vide.. Là ou des dalles viennent se mettre sous ses pieds :)

C'est clair que c'est une vidéo qui à été faite pour montrer les talents des créateurs (et des softs utilisés).

J'aime beaucoup les cheveux d'Emo, je trouve qu'ils sont super bien modélisés/texturés/jesaispasquoic'estpasmonmétier ;)

----------

## naerex

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir la version HD vous pouvez contourner le probleme en le lançant comme ça:

```

mplayer Elephants_Dream_HD.avi -vo x11

ou ça

mplayer Elephants_Dream_HD.avi -vf scale=1440:1080

```

 :Cool: 

----------

## yuk159

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> J'aime beaucoup les cheveux d'Emo, je trouve qu'ils sont super bien modélisés/texturés/jesaispasquoic'estpasmonmétier 

 

 :Laughing:  C'est clair qu'ils sont bien, beaucoup de chose on évolués dans blender pour pouvoir sortir ce court métrage, particules (les cheveux notament), les bones, les zones d'influences etc...etc... et tous cela plus 2 ou 3 autres seront dans prochaine version de blender, ha oui j'oublié aussi, un système pour "retouché" en live sur blender les rendu.

Non vraiment c'est du beau travail et surtout celà ouvre la voie à pleins d'autres choses si vous avez le temps allés faire un tour sur www.blendernation.com  :Wink: 

a+

----------

## Oupsman

Manque un import Poser correct, mais là il faudrait faire sauter la limitation à 16 textures par matériau. 

Mais blender est plus qu'acceptable maintenant, c'est clair.

----------

## yuk159

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Manque un import Poser correct.

 

HAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (essaye de se pendre avec sa souris) !!!!

Excuse j'aime pas Poser c'est tout  :Wink: 

----------

## mardi_soir

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> . La version HD plante sous Windows (bon OK je -> [] )

 

huhu l'avatar  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> HAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (essaye de se pendre avec sa souris) !!!!
> 
> Excuse j'aime pas Poser c'est tout 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  non non je te comprends, ca fait toujours çà la première fois. Mais après on s'y habitue, sisi je te jure !

----------

## GaMeS

Je suis actuellement en train de le télécharger.

Et pour ma part j'utilise azureus comme client torrent (certe lourd avec son Java (qui d'ailleur fonctionne plus chez moi ça me fais pensé qu'il faut que je m'occupe de ça.) mais tellement pratique et zouli :] )

----------

## Trapamoosch

C'est joli, mais alors j'ai rien compris.

J'ai lu le résumé, j'ai rematé la vidéo, mais j'ai toujours rien compris.

Mais c'est beau  :Smile: 

----------

## Gatsu

Pour telecharger par torrent le plus simple reste un petit screen avec ctorrent, ça consomme rien en ressource....

Mais c'est vraiment énorme ce que l'on peux faire en imagerie numerique!! C'est vraiment magnifique!!

----------

## Darkael

Sympa ce film, même s'il y a quelques défauts génants (l'animation des persos passable et l'histoire confuse sont les principaux à mon avis)

Enfin, le principal c'est qu'ils ont atteint leurs objectifs, et ont réussi à faire parler d'eux! Espérons que d'autres initiatives comme ça suivront.

----------

## ltememe

Trapamoosch, tu peux me dire où tu as trouvé le "résumé" du film ... parceque j'ai rien trouvé sur le site ... (et y'a pas de "man film" :p )

----------

## BuBuaBu

les sous titre français (et autres) sont telechargeable ici :

http://video.blendertestbuilds.de/index.php?dir=download.blender.org/ED/DVD1/postproduction/dvd/subtitles

----------

## yuk159

Merci pour le lien  :Smile: 

----------

## Trapamoosch

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> Trapamoosch, tu peux me dire où tu as trouvé le "résumé" du film ... parceque j'ai rien trouvé sur le site ... (et y'a pas de "man film" :p )

 

Je l'avais trouvé sur Wikipedia mais ça a changé entre deux, étonnant.

Quand je l'avais lu, c'était ça : 

```
Elephants Dream is a story with quick-witted dialogue, tightly designed architecture and unusual sound effects. The main characters, Emo (a cool young trumpeter) and Proog (a confused  or maybe not?  loner) are each stuck in a world of their own. At a certain moment they cross paths with one another. The oddball Proog cautiously tries to introduce his young friend Emo to his world. When Emo realizes that Proog primarily wants to push his ideas on him, this leads to a conflict between them. But can Emo survive in Proogs world? And can they overcome their conflicts, or will they each go their own way in life? Tygo Gernandt and Cas Jansen create two unique personalities that command the imagination, and carry the viewer along into a bizarre world that consists of a bleak wasteland with a tangle of cables and other alien landscapes, a living typewriter, an enormous elevator shaft, and especially a lot of very strange birds.
```

----------

## geekounet

Même avec les sous-titres, je comprends pas grand chose  :Razz:  Je suis pas fait pour se niveau de psychologie ^^

On en parle sur DLFP : http://linuxfr.org/2006/05/25/20862.html

----------

